# Show and Tell Time



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This is what I'm working on during this cold weather. It's easy, easy. I'm a self taught knitter and basically all I know to do is knit and purl. I know others have said that's all there is to knitting, but I've never gotten into anything more complicated than this. I'm using circular needles. Scroll down to see the close up of the pattern.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice! I am not much of a knitter, but I am amazed at what some people can do!

Annie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

What will it be when finished?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I've never been able to learn how to knit. I love the pattern and color.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

knowing when to knit and when to purl is all there is to it  you can do mock cable stitches, popcorn stitches, all kinds of patterns with just knitt and purl  

Nice pattern there. Very "quilt" like. I love what can be done with texture on a piece.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Shazza said:


> What will it be when finished?


Oh, I forgot to say, didn't I? It will be an afghan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

purling is different than slipping.  for knitting stitch, you put the active needle into the back of the stitch, then cast over, and move the stitch from one needle to the other.

In purling, you put your active needle into theFRONT of the stitch, Cast Over (CO) and move the stitch over.

If you take a look at the inside of a "knit in the round" piece, you'll see a tighter sort of "round bump" pattern instead of the longer knit pattern of the knit stitches....purling is the backside of a Knit stitch.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Shazza said:


> What will it be when finished?


Well, it depends on how long this cold weather lasts. I'm hoping to get half of it done before it gets too warm to have it spread out in my lap. I'll pick it up again in the Fall and hopefully finish it next Winter. With the heat we have in the Summer, even with air conditioning, something draped over your lap and legs is the last thing you want.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, WIHH, it's time for your Show and Tell.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I can crochet without watching the needle all the time but try as I might I can't catch on to knitting. I can't get both hands to working together.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That is a really pretty project!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Beautiful texture!

dawn


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

thats beautiful!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Here is a sweater I made with some odds and ends, its the first thing I've done other than a scarf a few years ago and 2 pairs of baby legs last year. I just measured a baby sweater and punted from there. I'm pretty pleased with it, good thing since it will fit him for a while. I'm just starting to try to read patterns and do more than knit/purl and decrease. And of course its a chance to show off Boogie who's getting bigger every day.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice job on the sweater. Nice looking young man too. He looks happy.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady said:


> Nice job on the sweater. Nice looking young man too. He looks happy.


Thank you and thank you. He is a very happy and easy going child.
How does one knit such a width? Are you using multiple double point needles? How do you keep the stitches on ?


----------

